

Even KanyeWest.com has awesome code - shakeel_mohamed
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GqP4uzUZ

======
aa0
Crappy ASCII art is not worthy of praise.

------
Jleagle
That ASCII art is not awesome code.

